# Wolf season Maybe?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigans Idots in Lansing contaplating a wolf season. Some of them were on the local TV stantion trying to tell People a season isn't needed. Idiots should visit the UP and talk to farmers and hunters instead of sticking their heads in the sand or visting a fancy resturant in Detroit.
Seems that Minnesota and Wisconsin both have approved a season.


 Al


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

They wouldn't need to go to the UP. I've got plenty of them and coyotes running around here. Lost all my meat birds to them for a second year in a row. Different coop, different location, same result. I think I'm done trying to raise meat birds. 
A season would be good. They could use some controlled thinning IMO.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

We had a wolf season in MN this year. I don't think we even hit the quota of 200. Meanwhile we had TV commercials by the antis against hunting the wolves. 

The problem I see is that when wolves were endangered species the farmer could have the gooberment remove specific bad animals that were killing their livestock. Now the hunters remove animals at random and the farmer has no way to get rid of the bad ones except SSS.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

They need Control.

We hear it over Otters here,one of the worse things our state did bringing them in.Now their trying to bring Elk in.

big rockpile


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

We have an undocumented elk heard in the county. Some body turned their elk loose, no season in this county, and they are destroying the wheat crop in that area.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> We had a wolf season in MN this year. I don't think we even hit the quota of 200. Meanwhile we had TV commercials by the antis against hunting the wolves.
> 
> The problem I see is that when wolves were endangered species the farmer could have the gooberment remove specific bad animals that were killing their livestock. Now the hunters remove animals at random and the farmer has no way to get rid of the bad ones except SSS.


The unused tags will carry over to the late season. I'm guessing that the late season will fill out, it's longer and includes trapping.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that farmers can shoot problem wolves to protect livestock. No more need to SSS.

Yes the first season tags left over were added to the second season. I think that brought the total to 253 for the second season.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Way I feel is if it isn't OK for the nationalmall or central park NYC then it shouldn't be dumped in our rual areas ether.

Bad enough ity people want to dump there unwanted cats and dog here.


 Al


----------



## Yoopers (Jan 30, 2012)

Its up for a vote in the state house soon it was passed out of committee. The senate already passed it. Its looking like they may be classified as a game animal soon.

I for one am no wolf hater, the few times I have seen them has been a wonderful experience and that includes when I released one from my bobcat trap. That said, I would welcome the opportunity to help manage the population. Up until last year I had never cut a wolf track in the cedar swamp I deer hunt. Last year I cut tracks on the road next to it a pair of wolves. They came back every week and a half or so. This year I am cutting there tracks inside the swamp which is a deer yard come deep winter. It would be nice to remove one of that pair before they turn into more then one pair. Wolf packs in deer yards are bad news for the deer population that migrates to that yard.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Plenty of the wolves here. We had wolves in the yard twice since june and I think the quota will prolly be met by the end of season....looks like most are being trapped, even though they can chase with dogs here. Bobcats are a huge problem here and the DNR doesen't allow any harvest in the southern 2/3rds of the state....I can't even allow my chickens to free range anymore because of the cats....I've caught them red handed with my hens.....called the DNR and thy said ......keep your birds locked up! I'm not happy with all the cats and no season here.

brownegg


----------

